# Student visa requirement?



## flyboynm (Jan 8, 2013)

My wife is considering doing a "study abroad" program at Flinders University. I understand that under her student visa, I can travel with her to Australia. I plan on doing just that but have a question in regards to the Visa - could I attend a single college course under the provisions of her visa or would I need my own student visa?

My university has a "viewing a wider world" requirement for degrees. I can fulfill that requirement by taking a 4 week or longer course in a foreign country. I hope I can take 1 course there without having to get my own visa. College students need to cut costs wherever they can, when they can.


----------



## connaust (Jul 23, 2009)

You would be included in her visa as she is the primary applicant (for study), and depending upon her study level, allows you to work part time and/or study a shorter course, probably ok.


----------



## AllenPivot (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey al i am looking to know about the student visa requirement here because i am interested to go to Australia for more education,.
Can you please let me know about the complete student visa requirement process,.?


----------



## connaust (Jul 23, 2009)

Depends upon which nationality and education sector to know which visa assessment level and/or eligibility for streamlined visa processing.

The DIBP website is here Study in Australia

However, the website is new and much information is missing or confusing...... there is alternative information about Australian student visa here.


----------

